# mplayer Vs mplayer2

## johnnystuff

scusate mi sono assentato un po' da gentoo e ora ho visto di questo fork. Ho letto le faq e cose varie ma _in pratica_ quali sono le differenze nell'utilizzo medio? Attualmente ho installate mplayer2 ma con sommo dispiacere ho notato che non si porta dietro mencoder che ho sempre usato per rippare e altro. C'è un modo per avere mencoder senza mplayer?

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## armaoin

Scopro adesso l'esistenza di mplayer2 e dopo un giretto sul sito ufficiale ti riporto il link con le differenze rispetto mplayer:

http://www.mplayer2.org/comparison.html

Da notare:

 *Quote:*   

> MEncoder is no longer available
> 
> The MEncoder codebase was thoroughly rotten and has been deleted. A different solution to provide some encoding functionality will be added in a future version.
> 
> 

 

----------

## johnnystuff

mah, definire mencoder "thoroughly rotten" mi sembra un po' da sboroni! Sicuramente io non l'ho usato neanche all'1% delle sue potenzialità (praticamente solo per rippare e "encoding") ma spesso mi sono addentrato nelle sue man pages ed era uno spettacolo vedere quello che potevi fare da riga comando. Per le gui invece sono abbastanza daccordo, sia kmplayer che gmplayer mi han sempre dato problemi quindi ben venga una riscrittura o nuovi progetti anche meglio. 

Staremo a vedere quando.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riverdragon

Infatti "thoroughly rotten" non si riferisce al funzionamento, bensì al fatto che (secondo loro) è scritto con i piedi. Per tutte le esigenze di ricodifica io mi trovo più che bene con ffmpeg.

----------

